
Show HN: FastIcon – Generate Icons for your mobile app with ease - sawirricardo
https://fasticon.sawirstudio.com
======
sawirricardo
Hi, I built FastIcon. I am developing mobile apps and one thing I realize is
that I need to render each icon size using either Illustrator or Photoshop
which I think is tedious enough for me. So, I hope this app can help ease the
problem and concentrate more on shipping the mobile app product. Any feature
request, feedback, please send to sawir.ricardo@gmail.com. Thank you.

